# Glass Container Corp. 1934-ca. 1968



## Juleslovesjunk (Feb 3, 2017)

I have recently opened a small vintage/antique shop and have had these bottles for years in a box.  I have googled, Ebayed, Etsy'd and searched Pinterest for both of them so I can price them. I was expecting to find both pretty quick but no luck...and countless bottle pages too!  Only good thing is i found this site and am hoping someone who might see this can help!  
The first is a wine bottle but silly me deleted the picture but will post it tomorrow.  Is it a hobnail style?

And the last picture has a picture of the glass marker and can't find that anywhere either...

Thank you in advance.


----------



## RCO (Feb 3, 2017)

its not that uncommon to not find information about a specific bottle when searching around the internet , I have had many for which I was able to find nothing


----------



## Juleslovesjunk (Feb 4, 2017)

How frustrating!  Thank you @RCO for letting me know I am not that crazy or search challenged...any suggestions to manually search?


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 5, 2017)

The mark on the base is Glass Container Corp. 1934-ca. 1968.       ....plus a couple articles regarding the product.

Looks like there was legal action involving the product.
Pisco Punch- Oakland Tribune,  17 May 1934, Thu,....source news papers . com



Pisco Punch-  St. Louis Post-Dispatch,  09 Jul 1939, Sun,....source news papers . com


----------



## Juleslovesjunk (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you so much!  It amazes me how everything had to be secured with a patent or else!  You are very kind to have spent that much time to research!  

Now, if i could only find out if it is worth anything!  It still has the gold foil on the neck too!

Cheers!


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 6, 2017)

Your welcome!....It would have more collectability if all the labels were intact. It is a neat bottle and product but it may have little value, the best is to search ebay to see what similar bottles have sold for, check sold listings.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 8, 2017)

Here's something I wrote on using a Search Engine (Like Google) for research:
https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?686523-On-Using-Search-Engines-for-Research


----------



## Juleslovesjunk (Sep 16, 2017)

Oh thank you for your help.  Unfortunately, this is the only article I did find which didn't help much.  I have googled and only found one "pisco" and it's a restaurant in San Francisco and I follow them on Instagram.


----------



## ThisGuy (Oct 7, 2017)

i cant figure out how to post my own forum?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 8, 2017)

ThisGuy said:


> i cant figure out how to post my own forum?


Do you mean your own thread?  Go to the section you want to post in and click "Post new thread"


----------

